# Ravezzani: "Milan-Lazio inutile, arriva la squalifica"



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2019)

Le dichiarazioni di Fabio Ravezzani a Radio Montecarlo sulla nuova indagine UEFA:

"Ho un fortissimo timore che Milan-Lazio possa essere inutile in chiave Champions. Se la squadra dovesse arrivare al quarto posto posto verrà squalificata dalla UEFA. Ovviamente mi auguro che ciò non avvenga”.

*Commenti solo alla notizia.*


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni di Fabio Ravezzani a Radio Montecarlo sulla nuova indagine UEFA:
> 
> "Ho un fortissimo timore che Milan-Lazio possa essere inutile in chiave Champions. Se la squadra dovesse arrivare al quarto posto posto verrà squalificata dalla UEFA. Ovviamente mi auguro che ciò non avvenga”.



Juve-milan inutile, milan-lazio inutile....
ma che giochiamo a fare noi altri???


----------



## varvez (10 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Manue (10 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni di Fabio Ravezzani a Radio Montecarlo sulla nuova indagine UEFA:
> 
> "Ho un fortissimo timore che Milan-Lazio possa essere inutile in chiave Champions. Se la squadra dovesse arrivare al quarto posto posto verrà squalificata dalla UEFA. Ovviamente mi auguro che ciò non avvenga”.



Ed ecco il secondo che inizia a sputarci addosso


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2019)

ahahahahahaahaa ma nasconditi che boiata.

dai non giochiamola neanche tanto ci squalificano. 

o se no dite ad agnelli che non protesteremo più, così ci riammette


----------



## Black (10 Aprile 2019)

ed ecco qua.... a quanti stiamo dando da mangiare con questa storia


----------



## Lambro (10 Aprile 2019)

Che omuncolo inutile, un uomo da bar.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2019)

Occhio a far battute, che eravamo stati squalificate per davvero solo pochi mesi fa.

Si sa mai, è un attimo piangere poi... speriamo vada tutto bene, sarebbe paradossale togliere entrate economiche ad una squadra che ha investito proprio per uscire da questi problemi economici.

Ma un tutta sta tranquillità, non ce l' ho personalmente


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Occhio a far battute, che eravamo stati squalificate per davvero solo pochi mesi fa.
> 
> Si sa mai, è un attimo piangere poi... speriamo vada tutto bene, sarebbe paradossale togliere entrate economiche ad una squadra che ha investito proprio per uscire da questi problemi economici.
> 
> Ma un tutta sta tranquillità, non ce l' ho personalmente



da quel che so io, era attesa la segnalazione per il triennio, con l'anno dei cinesi.
la squalifica dell'anno scorso l'hanno tolta. perchè non dovrebbero togliere una eventuale squalifica quest'anno?


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> da quel che so io, era attesa la segnalazione per il triennio, con l'anno dei cinesi.
> la squalifica dell'anno scorso l'hanno tolta. perchè non dovrebbero togliere una eventuale squalifica quest'anno?



Infatti è l'anno cinese ora a condizionare tutto.
Io dico che più che rischiare l'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe il caso di riformulare il tutto in : il milan rischia se non ci arriva in champions!!!!
I mln dell'europa servono come il pane per crescere e mantenere questi costi di gestione senza creare rossi paurosi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni di Fabio Ravezzani a Radio Montecarlo sulla nuova indagine UEFA:
> 
> "Ho un fortissimo timore che Milan-Lazio possa essere inutile in chiave Champions. Se la squadra dovesse arrivare al quarto posto posto verrà squalificata dalla UEFA. Ovviamente mi auguro che ciò non avvenga”.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



Figurarsi, Elliot va la in sede UEFA e gli ribalta gli uffici. 

Come ha già scritto qualcuno o la UEFA abbassa le pretese o Elliot farà una guerra contro il FPf e ne pagherà le conseguenze.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Infatti è l'anno cinese ora a condizionare tutto.
> Io dico che più che rischiare l'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe il caso di riformulare il tutto in : il milan rischia se non ci arriva in champions!!!!
> I mln dell'europa servono come il pane per crescere e mantenere questi costi di gestione senza creare rossi paurosi.



e cosa rischia?? farà un acquisto in meno....al limite venderà donnarumma.
l'anno scorso il bilancio era -80. quest'anno sarà di sicuro migliorato.
di debiti non ne abbiamo. non vedo perchè aver paura. 
al massimo ti squalificano dalle coppe. ma abbiamo visto che la pena è sproporzionata per il TAS.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> da quel che so io, era attesa la segnalazione per il triennio, con l'anno dei cinesi.
> la squalifica dell'anno scorso l'hanno tolta. perchè non dovrebbero togliere una eventuale squalifica quest'anno?



Eh, non lo so... spero! Di certo non abbiamo nulla in mano per esserne cosi certi, sperem!

Il TAS ha annullato la nostra squalifica perchè considerata sproporzionata, ma non è detto che tornando l' anno dopo, ancora con lo stesso problema ci rispondano con un bel "allora siete dè coccio".


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Aprile 2019)

Io spero che Elliott faccia una vera e propria guerra contro la Uefa, ogni anno è la stessa storia.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Figurarsi, Elliot va la in sede UEFA e gli ribalta gli uffici.
> 
> Come ha già scritto qualcuno o la UEFA abbassa le pretese o Elliot farà una guerra contro il FPf e ne pagherà le conseguenze.



Si ok, ma la "guerra" non dura 2 giorni, dura mesi o anni (sempre Elliot sia davvero disposto a farla, anche qui non sono cosi certo)

Intanto che facciamo? giochiamo? partecipiamo o no? Ci pagano i premi? non avrebbe senso.

Il buon senso dice di trovare un compromesso..


----------



## kipstar (10 Aprile 2019)

credo che ci voglia qualcosa di bello forte e definitivo .... altro che TAS.... sennò qui ogni anno ad aprile arriva una deferimento......


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni di Fabio Ravezzani a Radio Montecarlo sulla nuova indagine UEFA:
> 
> "Ho un fortissimo timore che Milan-Lazio possa essere inutile in chiave Champions. Se la squadra dovesse arrivare al quarto posto posto verrà squalificata dalla UEFA. Ovviamente mi auguro che ciò non avvenga”.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*




Vorra' mica destabilizzare l'ambiente per il finale di stagione ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io spero che Elliott faccia una vera e propria guerra contro la Uefa, ogni anno è la stessa storia.



anche io, perchè sarebbe anche contro la juve secondo me. potremmo prendere 2 piccioni con una fava


----------



## Boomer (10 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni di Fabio Ravezzani a Radio Montecarlo sulla nuova indagine UEFA:
> 
> "Ho un fortissimo timore che Milan-Lazio possa essere inutile in chiave Champions. Se la squadra dovesse arrivare al quarto posto posto verrà squalificata dalla UEFA. Ovviamente mi auguro che ciò non avvenga”.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



Ci squalificano e arriva Preziosi presidente?


----------



## wildfrank (10 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni di Fabio Ravezzani a Radio Montecarlo sulla nuova indagine UEFA:
> 
> "Ho un fortissimo timore che Milan-Lazio possa essere inutile in chiave Champions. Se la squadra dovesse arrivare al quarto posto posto verrà squalificata dalla UEFA. Ovviamente mi auguro che ciò non avvenga”.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



Sarà una boutade, ma non credo faccia bene al morale. Elliot si dia da fare per prevenire probabili casi di approccio molle alle partite rimanenti.


----------



## Casnop (10 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni di Fabio Ravezzani a Radio Montecarlo sulla nuova indagine UEFA:
> 
> "Ho un fortissimo timore che Milan-Lazio possa essere inutile in chiave Champions. Se la squadra dovesse arrivare al quarto posto posto verrà squalificata dalla UEFA. Ovviamente mi auguro che ciò non avvenga”.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*


Squalifica ormai sanzione improbabile, dopo il precedente di luglio, con la netta riforma del precedente provvedimento della Uefa da parte del Tas-Cas di Losanna, e quello di dicembre, anch'esso gravato dinanzi al Tribunale arbitrale svizzero, che ha previsto sanzioni alternative alla squalifica dalle Coppe. C'è solo da auspicare in una soluzione negoziata tra Milan e Uefa, che interrompa la ossessiva battaglia giudiziaria tra le parti, che non porta a soluzioni utili per il futuro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni di Fabio Ravezzani a Radio Montecarlo sulla nuova indagine UEFA:
> 
> "Ho un fortissimo timore che Milan-Lazio possa essere inutile in chiave Champions. Se la squadra dovesse arrivare al quarto posto posto verrà squalificata dalla UEFA. Ovviamente mi auguro che ciò non avvenga”.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*


Quindi saremmo giá stati squalificati. Pazienza andremo a al TAS e Pallotta e la Roma se la prenderanno di nuovo n’der c....


----------

